# How many different scents should you have



## donna75126 (Jul 4, 2012)

I will be doing my first Christmas Craft Fair this Christmas at a large Church. I do not have a clue on how many choices I should have as far as scents go.   We will be doing Bath Salts, Sugar Scrubs and Bath Bombs. So far we want to do Lavender, Citrus and a Relaxing kind of salt.. using essential oils.. I also want to offer some using fragance oils.  

Any help will be great.

Donna


----------



## Genny (Jul 4, 2012)

You can have as many as you want but I like to stick to 15 or less.  Too many scents and you can overwhelm some customers and they'll just shop elsewhere.

I like to stick to these basic categories for scents:

2 manly scents
3 floral/citrus scents
3 food/drink scents
2 woodsy/earthy scents
2 spa/herbal scents
and then if it's a holiday or theme show, 3 scents that fit the theme or holiday


----------



## new12soap (Jul 4, 2012)

I am still a bit unsure on what is a "spa" scent, to me they all seem to be food, floral,or woodsy/herbal... Would you mind helping me with the difference? Thanks


----------



## Genny (Jul 4, 2012)

When I hear spa fragrance, I automatically think bamboo.  But that could be just me since the only spa I've ever been to had a lot of bamboo trees LOL

Natures Garden has a page where their fo's are separated into "Types", which you may find helpful
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... -Type.html


----------



## new12soap (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks, Genny, but that's actually where I was looking that confused me! LOL  They are all citrus, flower, herbal blends... Maybe the relaxation blend or energizing blend... Of course there is always trial and error, see what sells, buy more FO's


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2012)

I associate more herbal & EO scents with a spa (mainly because that's what I normally could smell when I walked down the hallway).  :wink: 

Some scents that I think smell spa-like are Peak's Spruce Christmas Tree and a blend I did using WSP's Spa Tonic in which I added some clary sage EO (3:1 ratio). Unfortunately, there is a $30 minimum purchase with WSP and it annoys me that shipping has been included into all the prices on WSP so I don't buy it now. The fragrance notes for it are green tea, aloe and lemon and you might be able to find something similar from another supplier.

I thought about combining clary sage EO with Peak's White Tea & Ginger but then never got around to trying it. However, WTG is a very nice scent - not overpowering, fresh smelling and I think there's a slight hint of a floral in it but this is just my opinion. I also like Peak's Cranberry Citrus but I've only used it in CP but I think it would be lovely in scrubs. It would work either as a spa scent or as a citrus scent. 

Other spa-like fragrances are lavender/lemongrass, lavender/lemongrass/clary sage which I blended from EOs. I also used mint EOs, too. I only used these in scrubs so I don't know how they'd turn out in bombs. But I'm sure you could find some FOs with these scents. I clicked on the link Genny posted and I liked the sound of the Aromatherapy Energizing FO and the Eucalyptus & Spearmint FO. However, I've never used these so I don't know how they really smell.

However, this is just what I like and is just my opinion. Other people might hate these scents.


----------



## donna75126 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow... I think I better be getting busy on coming up with more things. I never thought about manly scents. 
This was very helpful.. thank yall so much.

Donna


----------

